# Rotala sp. 'Sunset'



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*ROTALA SP. 'SUNSET'*

*Synonyms:* Ammannia sp. 'Sulawesi' (erroneous)
*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* High
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Lythraceae
*Genus:* Rotala
*Region:* unknown
*Location:* unknown
*Size:* stem width 2 inches
*Growth Rate:* Moderate
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

This may be _Rotala ramosior_. It is uncertain if this plant is actually from Sulawesi.

More information coming soon.

Photo #1 *Submersed*: US and International Copyright 2012 by Aaron Talbot. All Rights Reserved


----------

